# walmart putting smokers on clearance



## mike3ga88 (Jul 26, 2016)

went in the local walmart today and there already putting seasonal stuff on clearance and some smokers were included. most were the entry level smokers like there basic offset marked down from 138 to 109 but they also had the weber smokey mountain 14.5" marked down from 199 to 119. Im hopinh they mark down the oklahoma joe highland


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 27, 2016)

Oh boy just what I need, another smoker!

Thanks for the heads up!

Al


----------



## b-one (Jul 27, 2016)

Guess I'll go looking for a 22.5 WSM!


----------



## mike3ga88 (Jul 27, 2016)

Our local store doesn't carry over the 14.5" wsm, they also had a charbroil 1280 marked down to 139 from 188. Apparently there are 2 different 1280s they carry, one is a 2014 model and 1 a 2015. They also had a masterbilt propane smoker marked way down. I guess markdowns and inventory vary from store to store


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 27, 2016)

Damn, you might make me actually go visit my Walmart. Never been! 

Nah, ain't gonna do it!


----------



## hoity toit (Jul 27, 2016)

SmokinAl said:


> Oh boy just what I need, another smoker!
> 
> Thanks for the heads up!
> 
> Al


have to add on to the patio for it ,,,hahahah


----------



## bbqbrett (Jul 28, 2016)

b-one said:


> Guess I'll go looking for a 22.5 WSM!



They had some markdowns in the store by me.  They only had the 14.5 though.


----------



## mike3ga88 (Aug 1, 2016)

Lol, went in a 3rd Walmart today and they had 3 Oklahoma joe highlands put together and a pallett with 4 more in box, full price. I asked the department manager when grills/smokers got marked down and he got somewhat offended and said he doesn't mark his grills or smokers down because he sells them all yea, lol. He knows and I know the garden area becomes the Christmas area right after Halloween, I know he wants to get full price but he's crazy, also this store has a poor reputation for Walmart. I may not find one marked down but if I pay full price it won't be from his store


----------



## frankly (Aug 1, 2016)

I picked up my MES 30 (Gen 1, Glass door) last fall in a Walmart Clearance.  I'm trying to find the receipt but I think it was $199 down to $149.  As an aside, if you see any other outdoor stuff while you're there and would like it then ask the person that looks like they are in charge is there is an end of season discount - I did that with a hedge trimmer still listed at full price and he knocked 25% off that with the smoker.


----------



## sauced (Aug 1, 2016)

Wal Mart near me.......charging full price!!


----------



## betaboy (Aug 3, 2016)

Checked mine today, Oklahoma Joe's Highland marked to $199 from $270. Man that was tempting. If I would have had an extra $200 I would be seasoning a new cooker right now.


----------



## ammaturesmoker (Aug 3, 2016)

I have never seen the 22 at wally-world


----------



## ammaturesmoker (Aug 3, 2016)

they will do everything they can to get to Christmas fast....back to school crap hit shelves 4 weeks after school got out


----------



## mike3ga88 (Aug 3, 2016)

Dang I better head back to Walmart, had a employee at one store tell me usually first week of August they'd mark all grills down


----------



## mike3ga88 (Aug 4, 2016)

Ugh, went back to 2 different walmarts today and still no mark down on the highland. First store I went in they literally had every other grill/smoker marked down, even Weber gas grills. If I can't pick up a highland marked down I'll save my money up till I can get an old country pecos from academy.


----------



## ammaturesmoker (Aug 4, 2016)

wait wait wait.....if you have that option for Academy, why do you want the OKJ? It is garbage compared to Old Country. Trust me....you will be much much happier with the Old Country.


----------



## mike3ga88 (Aug 4, 2016)

Yea I have looked at them, got an academy about 15 minutes from home. There down to the final few for this season and what they have is showing rust from sitting out and they won't budge on price. Main reason I wanted the highland was the price of 268 compared to 399 for pecos. I explained to my wife the highland would need about 100$ in mods making it almost price of pecos and I got that look lol. I'm using an old char broil vertical for now that I can turn out some awesome food but am limited on space.


----------



## mike3ga88 (Aug 7, 2016)

Wife called me from Walmart, they have marked the highland down to 139$, it may not be the quality of the 399$ pecos, but even with 100$ in mods I'm only at 239$ compared to the char broil 365 vertical I use now it's going to be fun lol. Can't wait to get everything I need to put it together and fire it up.


----------



## ammaturesmoker (Aug 7, 2016)

Do what I did....get it welded.....What ever you do....DO NOT USE RTV ANYWHERE ON OR AROUND THE FIREBOX!!


----------



## betaboy (Aug 7, 2016)

ammaturesmoker said:


> Do what I did....get it welded.....What ever you do....DO NOT USE RTV ANYWHERE ON OR AROUND THE FIREBOX!!


I would agree with that! It's pretty high temp rated, but I'd personally weld it, or let it leak.


----------



## ammaturesmoker (Aug 7, 2016)

i went through RTV hell....if your cooking barrel gets over 280, you just melted the RTV in the firebox. And it then gives off a nasty chemical smell. You will have to take it apart and scrape it off. I had my firebox welded up and and then welded to the cooking barrel. It has worked well. And I mean really well. However it lacks keeping even temps. The thin metal is the culprit. I turned it into a gas smoker. It works perfectly for that. My stick burner is the Old Country. It has 3/16 thick metal. Could not be happier.


----------



## gr0uch0 (Aug 8, 2016)

Out of curiosity, why no high temp RTV (or other high temp gasket compound) between the firebox and barrel, or lid and barrel?  I haven't personally used it, but have seen many others here and elsewhere use it successfully.


----------



## sauced (Aug 8, 2016)

Yes...if you can, get it all welded. I am lucky, brother-in-law welds so for a big meal of que and beer, he did it all.


----------



## ammaturesmoker (Aug 8, 2016)

It only goes up to 750 degrees. So if your cook chamber is above 280, there is a good chance your firebox is almost to 800. I put a whole chimney of charcoal in mine and it eventually melted it with chemicals going in the food. If you think you are saving money with this route, You are not. The units from Old Country may cost more but they come welded with thick metal. My OKJ was garbage until I had it welded and a gas unit installed. Now it works fantastic. But yeah....RTV....stay away!!!


----------



## ammaturesmoker (Aug 8, 2016)

Here are some pics of it













image.jpeg



__ ammaturesmoker
__ Jul 10, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ ammaturesmoker
__ Jul 10, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ ammaturesmoker
__ Jul 9, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ ammaturesmoker
__ Jul 9, 2016


----------



## mike3ga88 (Aug 8, 2016)

Id love to be able to get it welded but unfortunately I dont know anyone that could do it and Im not sure I could transport it once the firebox was welded to cc. I understand what your saying about the rtv, but curious as to why some have success with it, seems like its the overwhelming choice to seal the firebox together and then to cc. I seen on another highland mod thread wishicouldplay used grapho-glas between the 2 pieces of the fire box and again between the firebox and cc, said he had good success with it. I looked it up and its safe up to 1000 degrees f, has anyone else tried this method and if so does it have to be glues down or is it self adhesive on the back to hold it in place till its bolted together?


----------



## ammaturesmoker (Aug 8, 2016)

Do that....It gives you more wiggle room on temps. I just flat out gave up and paid the 50 bucks for the sand blaster, and the 30 bucks for the welding. Tehre are a few that tried the RTV and it failed after time.


----------



## frankly (Aug 22, 2016)

The Walmart by me (Lower Nazareth, PA) has the MES 30 Gen 2 (Stainless Steel door, Bluetooth, stand) for $249 down from $327.


----------

